# [Q] How do i get a custom boot animation with sound?



## Lynkz83 (Jan 26, 2012)

I am currently running LiquidSmooth Beta2 on my d2usc, and would like to switch out the boot animation to THIS ONE

I was able to get the boot animation switched over to the new one, but i cant figure out where to put the sound file that comes with the boot animation, or what the file name is supposed to be,

i have tried the following:

converting the mp3 file to ogg, renaming it to PowerOn.ogg, poweron.ogg, Poweron.ogg and placing it in /system/media/ui

converting the mp3 file to ogg, renaming it to PowerOn.ogg, poweron.ogg, Poweron.ogg and placing it in /system/media with the boot animation

using boot animation changer, installing binary, and using it to install the mp3 file, which it renames the mp3 file to android_audio.mp3 and puts that file into /system/media with the boot animation, ive also moved that file to /system/media/ui with the rest of the audio files and still nothing.

im out of ideas, i have no idea on where to put the audio file, or if i can even use a custom media file, attempted several searches, but apparently everyone just wants to know how to either remove the boot audio and change the boot animation or boot splash, i havent found anything useful one ADDING a custom boot sound, or maybe im just getting old, blind and senile, so any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cyan PAc (Jan 8, 2013)

apparently xda had the same idea and made a tool? heres the link http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1678540


----------



## cyan PAc (Jan 8, 2013)

and another one here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1096068


----------

